# News zum Pascal-Refresh und Volta



## matty2580 (5. Februar 2017)

News zum Pascal-Refresh und Volta

matty2580 | 05.02.2017 | 23:30 Uhr

*Hier nun erste Infos zum kommenden Pascal-Refresh und einen Ausblick auf Volta. 
Die Informationen stammen von wccftech, sind also NICHT bestätigte "Gerüchte".
Da die Infos aber sehr detailliert sind, kann man davon ausgehen dass sie stimmen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Über viele Monate gab es keine Infos/Leaks von Nvidia was nach Pascal geplant ist.
Vermutet wurde ein Pascal-Refresh oder das Nvidia gleich Volta bringen wird.
wccftech setzt diesen Spekulationen nun ein Ende, und bestätigt einen Pascal-Refresh.
Hier erst einmal eine Tabelle zum Pascal-Refresh, mit allen kommenden GPUs.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Wie ihr sehen könnt, ist der Pascal-Refresh die neue 2xxx Series von Nvidia.
Es geht also nicht weiter mit 11xx.
Der Rest des Namensschemas ist wie üblich von der Titan Black V2 bis zur 2050.

Für die alte Series wird es leider KEINE 1080ti mehr geben.
Das wurde aber schon vermutet, da es jetzt zu spät für diese GPU wäre.
Statt dessen kommt gleich eine 2080ti, und eine neue Titan im Vollausbau.
Der GP 104 in Form der 2080 und 2070 rutscht preislich eine Stufe nach Unten, ähnlich dem Kepler Refresh.
Auch die neue 2060ti, 2060, und 2050 werden etwas günstiger.
Zusätzlich bekommen die 2060ti (GP 106) und die 2070 (GP 104) GDDR5X VRAM, trotz des günstigeren Preises.
Und gleichzeitig wurde auch der Takt einiger GPUs erhöht.


So viel erst einmal zu Pascal-Refresh.
Und hier nun die Infos zu Volta, die nicht weniger interessant sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Wie man am Vergleich der Tabelle gut sehen kann, ist Volta im neuen 12nm FinFET Prozess bei TSMC geplant.
Interessant ist auch das "FF+" beim Pascal-Refresh.
Hier scheint es sich um einen verbesserten 16nm FF Prozess bei TSMC zu handeln.

Volta in Form neuer Geforce GPUs erwartet wccftech "erst" 2018.
Zuerst kommt wie immer der GV 110 für den professionellen Bereich, vermutlich schon 2017.
Und danach ist der GV 102 und GV 104 geplant.

Volta soll die Performance pro Watt deutlich steigern gegenüber Pascal.
Zusätzlich ist für Volta GDDR6 und HBM2 Speicher geplant.
Allein GDDR6 (16Gbps) soll 60% mehr Bandbreite als GDDR5X (10Gbps) haben.

Der GV 104 ist in beschnittener Form im Preisbereich bis ~400$ eingeplant, 
und unbeschnitten teurer, ähnlich der aktuellen 1070/1080.


persönliche Meinung:

Leider lässt wccftech ein Datum für den Pascal-Refresh offen.
Hier kann man nur wieder spekulieren.
Meine VERMUTUNG ist, dass Nvidia den Pascal-Refresh Anfang Juni zur Computec vorstellen wird.
So eine große Messe ist immer gut um für eine neue Series zu werben.
Vermutlich wird auch AMD auf der Computec Vega vorstellen.
Uns erwartet also zum Sommer hin ein Feuerwerk an neuen GPUs.

Persönlich finde ich den Pascal-Refresh sehr gelungen, besonders in preislicher Hinsicht viel attraktiver.
Hier interessiert mich die 2060ti und die 2070 mit GDDRX5.

Volta klingt auch gut. Hier wird der GV 104 aber wieder "teurer" sein.
Das hat mich schon bei Pascal abgeschreckt. ^^


Jetzt wünsche ich euch viel Spass zur Diskussion hier zum Pascall-Refresh und Volta.
Was denk ihr zu den Änderungen beim Refresh?
Lohnt sich das für Euch, oder nicht?
Oder werdet ihr lieber auf Volta warten?


*Update 1*:

Im 3dcenter wurde die News auch thematisiert. Dort bezweifelt man die 12nm für Volta.



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgehend von Fox Business geht derzeit das Gerücht um, nVidias Volta-Generation würde in TSMCs erst kürzlich offengelegtem 12nm-Prozeß daherkommen – nicht also als 16nm-Refresh oder aber bereits in der 10nm-Fertigung von TSMC. Ausgangspunkt des Gerüchts ist allerdings nur ein Posting im Beyond3D-Forum, welchem nun nicht gerade besonderes Vertrauen entgegengebracht wird. Für eine angeregte Diskussion sorgt der Fall nichtsdestotrotz – wobei das ganze schwer einzuschätzen ist, da die Spezifikationen von TSMCs 12nm-Prozeß nicht in diesem Maße genau genug bekannt sind, um daraus bereits belastbare Schlußfolgerungen ziehen zu können. Wir würden ja eher annehmen, das die Volta-Generation mittels der zumindest mit dem GV100-Chip nachweislich geplanten erheblichen Effizienzsteigerung _(+62% GFlops/Watt)_ ganz sicher in der 10nm-Fertigung daherkommt _(und da auch 12nm nicht wirklich weiterhelfen könnte auf diesem Weg)_.


https://www.3dcenter.org/news/hardware-und-nachrichten-links-des-25-januar-2017

In der gleichen News vermutet man auch, dass wccftech einfach eine Spekulation aus dem 3dcenter übernommen hat.



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Denn WCCF Tech haben das ganze auch nur vom 3DCenter _(unsererseits klar und mehrfach als "Spekulation" gekennzeichnet)_ übernommen, mit dem Übertragen des ganzen in andere Meldungen wird nun aber leider aus einer Spekulation ein Gerücht und irgendwann dann eben eine eigene Meldung – und so war das ganze sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt. Denn nach wie vor ist vollkommen offen, wie nVidia die mittelfristige Zukunft angeht, ob es überhaupt einen Pascal-Refresh geben wird _(je später Volta kommt, um so wahrscheinlicher)_ bzw. wie jener konkret aussieht.



Wobei die Spekulation vom  3dcenter doch etwas abweicht von den Angaben von wccftech.
So lange wccftech keine Quelle für den Pascal-Refresh angibt, bleibt offen woher die Infos wirklich sind.

Die Angabe von 12nm für Volta kommen von foxbusiness.com die sich auf einen Post aus dem  beyond3d - Forum beziehen.
Und hier 2 Links zum 12nm Prozess von TSMC, der eigentlich "nur" ein verbesserter 16nm FF ist.
http://www.fudzilla.com/news/processors/42258-tsmc-preparing-12nm-process-technology
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017...rticle&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=foxbusiness

Tomshardware hat auch noch eine "versteckte" Info zum Launch des Pascal-Refresh.



			
				Tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> Damit würden die Karten zwei Monate nach dem Launch des Pascal-Refreshs von Nvidia vorgestellt.


http://www.tomshardware.de/vega-vega10-amd-launch,news-257779.html

Ganz nebenbei erwähnt man dort bei der letzten News zu AMDs Vega, dass der Pascal-Refresh 2 Monate vor dem Release von Vega kommen soll,
und dass leider natürlich auch wieder ohne Angabe einer Quelle.


*Update 2*:

Zum GV 104, also den mittleren Chip zum kommenden Volta, gibt es eine aktuelle Einschätzung vom Moderator GodMode im 3dcenter.



Ailuros schrieb:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/micron-to-release-gddr6-graphics-memory-by-years-end.html
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm......





Godmode schrieb:


> Das würde dann für den kleinen Volta GV104 im Frühjahr bis Sommer 2018 genau rechtzeitig kommen.


https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=11285004#post11285004

Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf diesen Link:
http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/c...org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=574736&page=11
Micron, ein wichtiger Hersteller für GDDR VRAM, möchte GDDR6 Ende diesen Jahres veröffentlichen.
Und der GV 104 von Nvidia ist mit GDDR6 geplant.


*Update 2*:

Aus dem 3dcenter und von wccftech kommen News zum möglichen Release einer 1080ti.
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-launching-march/
https://www.3dcenter.org/news/hardware-und-nachrichten-links-des-16-februar-2017
Sollte das stimmen, ist ein Pascal-Refresh sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Nordic Hardware (maschinelle Übersetzung ins Deutsche) wollen aus Kreisen der taiwanesischen Grafikkarten-Hersteller einen groben Termin zur bislang vermissten GeForce GTX 1080 Ti erfahren haben: In der *letzten März-Woche* soll die Karte vorgestellt werden, wahrscheinlich zwischen dem *20. bis 23. März.* Trifft diese Information zu, sollten sich ab Anfang März diverse Leaks ergeben, welche diese Terminlage dann indirekt bestätigen. Zu den Hardware-Daten der Karte gibt es leider dazu noch nichts neues, es gelten somit weiterhin die bisher vorliegenden Halb-Informationen. Der recht späte Start der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti deutet zudem indirekt die Möglichkeit an, das die (hypothetische) *GeForce 2000 Serie* entweder gar nicht oder zumindest deutlich später als gedacht erscheinen könnte. Sofern diese (für nVidia eigentlich typische) Refresh-Generation wirklich ausfällt, dürfte nVidia dann von einem zeitnahen Erscheinen der *Volta*-Generation vermutlich schon *Anfang 2018* ausgehen. Noch läßt sich allerdings nicht ermessen, ob dies möglich sein wird bzw. ob die dafür notwendige 10nm-Fertigung wirklich derart frühzeitig bereits große Grafikchips auswerfen kann.





*Update 3*:

Aktuell gibt es einen Countdown von Nvidia, der am 28.02.17 abläuft.
http://www.geforce.com/

Im Quelltext selbst ist aber eindeutig die Bezeichnung 1080ti sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Im 3dcenter schätzt man das jetzt auch so ein, dass ein Pascal-Refesh damit sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Aber dennoch würde dieser Zeitrahmen bedeuten, das die Gaming-Chips der Volta-Generation schon in Richtung Mitte 2018 verfügbar sein könnten – und damit wird es *knapp für eine mögliche Refresh-Generation auf Pascal-Basis*, sprich der (hypothetischen) GeForce 2000 Serie. Schließlich kommt voraussichtlich Ende März dann noch die GeForce GTX 1080 Ti – was eine mögliche GeForce 2000 Serie eher etwas nach hinten (auf Ende 2017) verschiebt, womit sie dann aber schon in terminliche Konflikte mit der Volta-Generation Mitte 2018 geraten würde. Je früher also Volta kommt, um so unwahrscheinlicher ist der Release einer GeForce 2000 Serie – und jene Treiber-Notierung zugunsten von GV100-Chip darf man durchaus als *handfestes Indiz hierfür werten*


https://www.3dcenter.org/news/hardware-und-nachrichten-links-des-21-februar-2017

Nach der 1080ti werden damit wahrscheinlich bis zum Release von Geforce GPUs mit Volta, also erst 2018, keine neuen GPUs mehr von Nvidia kommen.


----------



## Ryle (6. Februar 2017)

Ich kann mir ja nicht vorstellen, dass man das gesamte Portfolio erneuern wird, zumal da kaum eine Karte wirklich Sinn ergibt wenn man durch den Refresh nicht auch mehr Takt anlegt.
Die einzige Karte die imho halbwegs Sinn ergeben würde, wäre eine für Partnerdesigns freigegebene 1080Ti für um die 800€.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2017)

Interessant, dass dann auch die 2070 mit GDDR5X ausgestattet wird. Wobei die Angabe der Speichermenge fehlt. Hätte ich wichtiger gefunden, als den Speichertakt.

Da wundert mich, dass die Preise  schon feststehen.

Aber es gibt wohl eine wieder eine 60ti. Über 2 GHz GPU-Takt sind schon gigantisch.


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2017)

WCFtech - da sind noch nicht einmal die Infos in 2 Tabellen eines Artikels gleich.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2017)

Falls das stimmen sollte sieht es für AMD sehr schlecht aus, da aus irgendwelchen Benchmarks (angeblich sei es diese GPU) hervorgeht das eine von den VEGA Gpu's etwas stärker als die 1080 sein soll, wenn der angebliche Pascal Refresh also einiges mehr an Leistung rausholt, auch wenn ich mir das schwer vorstellen kann,  selbst mit 100mhz mehr Takt pro Karte wird der Unterschied nicht viel größer, das Einzigst interessante ist die Titan im Vollausbau, genauso wie die Ti, aber bei den Anderen glaube ich nicht, dass ein großer Sprung da sein wird. Mal schauen, ich hoffe auf jedenfall mal für AMD, dass Vega besser als erwartet wird.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2017)

solange der WCCFTech Artikel nicht copy/paste von Videocardz ist geb ich da nich viel drauf

aber ich denke diesen Sommer wird  Volta bestimmt vorgestellt werden

und dann nächsten Sommer auf den markt kommen

es sei denn Vega schlägt ein wie ne Bombe


----------



## Andregee (6. Februar 2017)

Eine 2080 die nur billiger ist als eine 1080 klingt irgendwie seltsam. Bei Kepler wurde aus einer 680 eine 770.  Auch eine 2070 die lediglich ein paar mehr freigeschaltere Shader erhält und GDDR5X klingt nach einem viel zu geringem Update. Eine 2060ti soll die Shaderzahl der normalen 1060 erhalten, die 2060 non ti weniger als die 1060. Klingt ziemlich absurd. Takt hin Takt her.


----------



## matty2580 (6. Februar 2017)

Ähnlich wie bei Kepler-Refresh, ergibt eine reine Preissenkung schon Sinn, wie z.B. bei der 2080.
Die 2070 bekommt dafür schnelleren GDDR5X Speicher, und einen guten Preis.
Bei der 2060 (ti) ist es ähnlich wie jetzt. Die 2060 ti bekommt auch besseren GDDR5X, und deutlich mehr Takt.
Und es gibt eine abgespeckte Version, die 2060, wie aktuell auch die 1060 mit 3GB VRAM , mit weniger Shader, guten Preis, und mehr VRAM.
Einzig die Veränderungen bei der 2050 sind nicht groß, bis auf den etwas besseren Preis zur 1050ti.

Im 3dcenter geht man aktuell auch davon aus, dass es Geforce mit Volta "erst" 2018 geben wird.
Tesla mit GV 110 sollen allerdings schon dieses Jahr kommen, da einige Supercomputer damit angekündigt wurden.
Und das Nvidia länger als ein Jahr lang gar nichts Neues bringen wird, bis auf eine 1080ti, ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.

So bald ich neue Infos im Netz finde, aktualisiere ich die News.
Angeblich soll der Pascal-Refresh ja schon im April offiziell angekündigt werden laut Tomshardware,


----------



## Andregee (6. Februar 2017)

Bei Kepler wurden aber Chips degradiert und nicht auf gleicher Stufe belassen und ausgehend von Maxwell ist es schon recht wahrscheinlich das lediglich eine 1080ti nachgereicht wird. Dort liefen GM104 und auch unverändert von 09.2014-05.2016


----------



## matty2580 (6. Februar 2017)

Der Abstand zwischen Maxwell und Pascal war aber nur 20 Monate, also sehr kurz.
Das würde aktuell bedeuten, dass Volta noch dieses Jahr als Geforce kommen würde.
Oder Nvidia lässt sich ungewöhnlich viel Zeit, was auch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Bei diesem Refresh muss es ja auch nicht 1:1 wie bei Kepler-Refresh ablaufen.
Etwas Spielraum hat Nvidia da schon. ^^

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass es zu Maxwell keine Refresh-Gen gab.
Das war aber eher eine Ausnahme, und wird hoffentlich nicht zur Regel.
Dafür war aber auch der Abstand zu Pascal sehr kurz.

Das schreibt man ja selbst im 3dcenter.
Je größer der Abstand zu Volta wird, um so wahrscheinlicher ist eine Refresh-Gen.

Und bei dem selbst gesetzten Ziel von Nvidia, dass Volta noch einmal 60% mehr Gflops/Watt gegenüber Pascal beim GV 100 erreichen soll,
ist das rein über die Architektur schwer zu schaffen.
Dafür bräuchte man dann zusätzlich einen neuen Fertigungsprozess, 12nm oder 10nm.
Und da ist es dieses Jahr noch mit TSMC oder Samsung sehr unrealistisch Geforce Ableger mit Volta zu erwarten.


----------



## Atma (6. Februar 2017)

Eine GTX 2080 mit 2 GHz Werkstakt und eine GTX 2060 Ti sogar mit 2,1 GHz Werkstakt?! Ah ja, seems legit ... 

Ein Pascal Refresh macht einfach keinen Sinn und eine Titan mit voll ausgebauter GPU die weniger kostet als die aktuelle Titan mit beschnittener GPU? Das gab es noch *nie*. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich immer und immer wieder auf die Dummschwätzer von Wccftech "berufen" kann. Die Liste ist genauso Bullshit wie die vermeintliche Übersicht über die Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## BeNoX (6. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und bei dem selbst gesetzten Ziel von Nvidia, dass Volta noch einmal* 60% mehr Gflops/Watt* gegenüber Pascal beim GV 100 erreichen soll, ist das rein über die Architektur schwer zu schaffen.


Hast du dafür mal ne Quelle? Nicht das ich dir das nicht glauben würde aber bin gerade irgentwie zu blöd die Quelle dazu per google zu finden. 
Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren ob da erwähnt wird ob für den Vergleich Pascal mit GDDR5X herhalten muss oder der GP100. Wenn da die Ersparniss durch HBM drinnen ist, würden die das denke ich auch im verbesserten 16nm hinkriegen. Wenn das aber 60% mehr, ausgehend vom GP100 werden sollen dann sehe ich das so wie du und denke ohne neuen Prozess wird das nicht hinkommen. Vieleicht kommt auch nur der GV100 in 7/10/12nm Risikofertigung und der Rest weiterhin in 16nm?


----------



## matty2580 (6. Februar 2017)

Die Quelle dazu war schon verlinkt, in der News selbst, unter Update 1.
Aber ich verlinke sie natürlich noch einmal, und markiere den Text dazu.



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgehend von Fox Business  geht derzeit das Gerücht um, nVidias Volta-Generation würde in TSMCs  erst kürzlich offengelegtem 12nm-Prozeß daherkommen – nicht also als  16nm-Refresh oder aber bereits in der 10nm-Fertigung von TSMC.  Ausgangspunkt des Gerüchts ist allerdings nur ein Posting im Beyond3D-Forum, welchem nun nicht gerade besonderes Vertrauen entgegengebracht wird. Für eine angeregte Diskussion  sorgt der Fall nichtsdestotrotz – wobei das ganze schwer einzuschätzen  ist, da die Spezifikationen von TSMCs 12nm-Prozeß nicht in diesem Maße  genau genug bekannt sind, um daraus bereits belastbare Schlußfolgerungen  ziehen zu können. Wir würden ja eher annehmen, das die Volta-Generation  mittels der zumindest mit dem *GV100-Chip* nachweislich geplanten erheblichen Effizienzsteigerung _(*+62% GFlops/Watt*)_ ganz sicher in der 10nm-Fertigung daherkommt _(und da auch 12nm nicht wirklich weiterhelfen könnte auf diesem Weg)_.


https://www.3dcenter.org/news/hardware-und-nachrichten-links-des-25-januar-2017



Atma schrieb:


> Ein Pascal Refresh macht einfach keinen Sinn und  eine Titan mit voll ausgebauter GPU die weniger kostet als die aktuelle  Titan mit beschnittener GPU? Das gab es noch *nie*. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich immer und immer wieder auf die Dummschwätzer von Wccftech "berufen" kann.


Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn die Gerüchteküche langsam nervt.
Aber ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass Nvidia und AMD so gut wie keine Leaks mehr zulassen.
Intel ist da zum Glück nicht ganz so verkrampft, aber auch seit Generationen nicht so interessant.

Hier haben wir wenigstens eine Diskussionsbasis.
Das ist besser als gar nichts, wie seit vielen Monaten.

Damals beim Kepler-Refresh haben auch viele geschrieben, dass der keinen Sinn macht.
Trotzdem hat sich die 7xx Series teilweise besser verkauft als die 6xx Series.

Und so bald es irgendeine Änderung gibt, werde ich die News sofort aktualisieren.
Aber bitte nicht mit mir meckern, wenn es wieder wccftech oder eine ähnliche Quelle ist.
Ich verlinke wenigstens jede Quelle, teilweise so gar mehrfach.

Sonst habt ihr ein Jahr lang gar nichts, und dann "nur" den offiziellen Test.


----------



## BeNoX (7. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Quelle dazu war schon verlinkt, in der News selbst, unter Update 1.
> Aber ich verlinke sie natürlich noch einmal, und markiere den Text dazu.
> Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 25. Januar 2017 | 3DCenter.org


Danke. War vorhin nur am Smartphone und hab das irgentwie übersehen. 

Hab mir die Quelle mal angeguckt und 3dcenter bezieht sich bei der Steigerung von 62% Gflops/Watt ja auf die DP-Effizienz die sie aus einer bald 2 Jahre alten Roadmap herauslesen. Dabei gehen sie von 14,5 Gflops/Watt für Pascal aus. Der GP100 kommt aber auf 17,7 Gflops/Watt. Nun könnte man sagen, dass vermutlich die Angabe zu Volta auch daneben liegt, gehen wir aber mal kurz davon aus, dass die 23,5 GFlops/Watt für Volta stimmen. Dann wäre das im Vergleich zum GP100 eine Steigerung von knapp 33%. Und 33% wären mit Verbesserungen an der Architektur sowie im Herstellungsprozess vermutlich auch ohne kleineren Herstellungsprozess möglich. Jedoch ist natürlich  fraglich ob die Angabe zu Volta stimmt wenn Pascal so weit daneben liegt.

Oder liege ich da irgentwo verkehrt?

Hier die Quelle zu den 17,7 GFlops/Watt vom GP100: nVidia kundigt den Pascal-Chip GP100 an | 3DCenter.org


----------



## matty2580 (7. Februar 2017)

Leo hat das natürlich alles wie immer gut verlinkt und beschrieben.
Neuere nVidia-Roadmap bestatigt Pascal-Details sowie prazisiert Pascal- & Volta-Zielrichtung | 3DCenter.org


			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> So wird der Pascal-Topchip (für professionelle Bedürfnisse), aka allerhöchstwahrscheinlich der GP100, mit einer Speicherkapazität von maximal 16 GB Speicher bei einer Speicherbandbreite von rund 1 TB/sec antreten. Früher wollte nVidia an dieser Stelle gleich 32 GB Speicher bieten, aber die doppelte Speicherkapazität bei HBM2-Speicher wird erst später verfügbar, demzufolge musste nVidia hier heruntergehen (wobei spätere Pascal-Ausbaustufen dann durchaus doch mit 32 GB HBM2-Speicher im professionellen Bereich antreten könnten). Bei der theoretischen Rechenleistung werden "größer als 3 TFlops" genannt, was dann die DoublePrecision-Rechenleistung darstellen wird. Dies liegt noch im Rahmen früherer Prognosen, inoffiziell wurden im Juni 2015 mal 3 TFlops DP und 12 TFlops SP durch einen "CUDA-Fellow" genannt. Für die Hochrechnung auf exakte Hardware-Spezifikationen ist diese Angabe aber noch zu ungenau, gerade da das DP/SP-Verhältnis beim GP100-Chip immer noch nicht sicher bekannt ist...Die neue Grafikchip-Roadmap bringt hingegen keinerlei Differenzen zur vorhergehenden Roadmap mit – auch bei dieser wurde die Pascal nachfolgende Volta-Architektur bereits eher Ende 2017 als Anfang 2018 eingezeichnet. Ob nVidia dies halten kann, bliebe streng abzuwarten, denn wenn Volta wirklich einen großen Schub bei der Performance mitbringen soll, dann wird hierfür ein *neues Fertigungsverfahren notwendig* – und die fallen bekanntlich nicht von den Bäumen. Und der große Sprung ergibt sich sehr eindeutig aus dieser Roadmap: Gegenüber Pascal soll *Volta die DoublePrecision-Effizienz (Rechenleistung pro verbrauchtem Watt) um satte 62% steigern*. *Nur mit Architekturverbesserungen erscheint dies als kaum erreichbar*, noch dazu wo nVidia gerade erst mit Maxwell einen großen Effizienzsprung hingelegt hat (und damit das Potential für zukünftige Effizienzsprünge um so kleiner wird)......Rechnet man die nVidia-Angaben in dafür benötigte Shader-Einheiten um und geht dabei von in etwa gleichen oder nur leicht höheren Taktraten aus, dann ergeben sich auch schon Zielrichtungen für die bei den jeweiligen Topchips zu erwartende Anzahl an Shader-Einheiten: 5500-6000 Shader-Einheiten bei Pascal sowie 9000-10000 Shader-Einheiten bei Volta müssten es gemäß dieser nVidia-Angaben werden, wenn das DP/SP-Verhältnis von 1:3 (wie bei Kepler) kommt. Bringt nVidia hingegen ein *DP/SP-Verhältnis von 1:2,* wie es eigentlich das Feature der "Mixed Precision" (ab Pascal) nahelegt, dann reduziert sich diese Angabe auf 3600-4000 Shader-Einheiten bei Pascal sowie *6000-6500 Shader-Einheiten bei Volta*. Mit völlig abweichenden Taktraten oder auch abweichenden TDP-Werten würde diese Rechnung natürlich in sich zusammenfallen – wobei insbesondere letzteres arg unwahrscheinlich ist, denn bei den Tesla-Karten muß sich nVidia an die (festen) Gegebenheiten des professionellen Marktes halten......Bezüglich anderer Taktraten sind in jenen Prognosen bereits gewisse Spielräume für leicht steigende Taktraten enthalten. Wieviel sich davon realisieren läßt, ist in erster Linie eine Frage der Takt-Möglichkeiten der kommenden 14/16nm- und 10nm-Fertigungsverfahren, welche vor wirklichen Erfahrungswerten mit entsprechenden Grafikchips aus diesen Fertigungsstufen niemand sicher bestimmen kann. Die Theorie spricht sicherlich für leicht steigende Taktraten mit jeder neuen Fertigungsstufe, in unserem Forum mehren sich in der Expertendiskussion allerdings die Anzeichen dafür, das die FinFET-Fertigungsverfahren allesamt nicht gerade taktfreudig sind, die Taktratengewinne ab der 14/16nm-Fertigung also vielleicht eher mager ausfallen werden. Man sollte vorstehende Angaben dennoch eher als Maximalwerte betrachten. Hinzu kommt speziell zur Volta-Generation, das der GV100-Chip sicherlich noch in der Designphase ist, seinen Tape-Out also noch nicht hatte – und damit auch jetzt noch Änderungen am Chipdesign bzw. der Anzahl der Hardware-Einheiten möglich sind.


Die wichtigen Textstellen habe ich wieder für dich markiert.
Leo bezieht sich hier auf eine eigene Prognose von März 2016.
Trotzdem hat er die Prognose wiederholt, da er davon ausgeht dass sich bei Nvidia bei Volta nichts gravierend geändert hat.
Leider gibt es dazu auch NULL Infos direkt von Nvidia.

In der neueren News zum "Leak" von wccftech schreibt er ja auch, dass er 12nm für unwahrscheinlich erachtet, und von 10nm ausgeht.
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 25. Januar 2017 | 3DCenter.org
Wobei der 12nm Prozess von TSMC noch nicht richtig spezifiziert ist, deshalb auch die beiden Links von mir dazu.
TSMC preparing 12nm process technology
Taiwan Semiconductor Mfg. Co. Ltd. Confirms “12nm” Chip Technology Plans -- The Motley Fool
Es ist gut möglich, dass TSMC diesen Prozess ganz anders benennen wird.


----------



## BeNoX (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir das schon durchgelesen, sonst würde ich das was er da geschrieben hat ja auch nicht kritisch hinterfragen. Der Artikel wurde geschrieben bevor der GP100 angekündigt war und er geht in dem Artikel von 14,5 Gflops/Watt für Pascal aus, in dem neueren Artikel, übrigens von dem gleichen Autor, wird der GP100 aber mit 17,7 Gflops/Watt angegeben. Da die 14,5 Gflops/Watt für Pascal ja anscheinend nicht stimmen ist doch auch die Angabe, dass Volta 62% effizienter sei verkehrt, da diese Annahme ja auf einer Steigerung von 14,5 auf 23,5 Gflops/Watt basiert. Mit den 17,7 Gflops/Watt statt der 14,5 ergibt sich bloß noch eine Steigerung von 33%.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Februar 2017)

Das hast du Recht. Er hätte das nicht einfach wiederholen dürfen, sondern müsste seine eigene Prognose noch einmal überarbeiten, basierend auf den echten Werten zum GP 100. Das ist aber insgesamt nur eine sehr grobe Einschätzung von ihm gewesen. Hier darf man wirklich nicht jede Zahl auf die Goldwaage legen.

Übrigens habe ich gerade ein neues Update hier gemacht in der News. GodMode aus dem 3dcenter geht jetzt auch von 2018 aus für den GV 104, als den anfänglich wichtigeren Chip bei Volta, der zuerst kommen wird. Da GDDR6 Speicher von Micron erst Ende 2017 verfügbar sein wird, wird logischerweise Volta im Bereich Geforce auch erst 2018 möglich sein, vermutlich erst ab Q3 2018.
Micron to release GDDR6 graphics memory by years end
Beim GV 110 mit HBM2 sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus. Der ist auch für dieses Jahr schon bei vielen Supercomputer mit eingeplant.


----------



## Andregee (7. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Quelle dazu war schon verlinkt, in der News selbst, unter Update 1.
> Aber ich verlinke sie natürlich noch einmal, und markiere den Text dazu.
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich wenn man gegen die Gerüchte argumentiert. Das ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gemeint, sondern spiegelt lediglich die Ansicht zu der These wieder 
was einer Diskussion natürlich dienlich ist. Gegen das vortragen von Gerüchten und diskutieren spricht nichts. Man kann sich ja fernhalten wenn es nervt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BeNoX (7. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Hier darf man wirklich nicht jede Zahl auf die Goldwaage legen.


Das meinte ich in meinem Beitrag weiter oben ja auch schon. Da die Angabe zu Pascal doch ganz schön weit daneben lag ist nicht nur die Aussage von einer angeblichen 62% Steigerung nichtig, da auf einem falschen Wert basierend, sondern auch die angeblichen 23,5 Gflops/Watt von Volta sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen. Es gibt halt leider im Moment wirklich garnichts an handfesten Infos zur Performance von Volta.

Ich würde in die Aussage von GodMode nicht zuviel hineininterpretieren. Noch steht garnicht fest ob der GV104 überhaupt GDDR6 nutzen wird, ich denke er meinte nur falls dann wäre es ein passendes Timing. Wobei es natürlich plausibel klingt, dass Nvidia beim GV104 auf GDDR6 setzen könnte. Will nicht sagen, dass es nicht stimmt, es ist halt aber bloß Spekulation und nicht mehr.

Und das die Consumer Volta GPUs wohl frühestens ab Frühjahr-Sommer 2018 verfügbar sein werden dachte ich wäre wovon die Meisten aktuell sowieso ausgehen?

Ich halte übrigens eine 1080ti sowie eine neue Titan Black Edition für warscheinlicher als einen Pascal Refresh. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Gab es nicht schon einen Eintrag im Nvidia Treiber zur 1080ti?


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn ein Speicherkontroller GDDR6 kann, dann kann er auch GDDRX5 und im Geschwindigkeitsbereich überschneiden sich beide. 

Es ist momentan nicht klar ob NV einen Refresh machen wird. Im mobilen Bereich sind die 1050 Produkte noch extrem frisch, da braucht man keinen Rebrand/Refresh - im Desktopbereich sieht es auch nicht zwingend aus. NV ist leider momentan in einer recht komfortablen Situation. Sie können mit Volta warten bis 12nm gut genug läuft. Rein finanziell wird Pascal sich schon rentiert haben bevor Vega massenverfügbar ist und die Laptops mit den 1050er rollen gerade erst an. Imho kann man sich auch mit 1080ti und 1060ti als Ergänzung des Portfolios behelfen.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2017)

*Update 2*:

Aus dem 3dcenter und von wccftech kommen News zum möglichen Release einer 1080ti.
NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti Reportedly Launching In March, Currently In Production
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 16. Februar 2017 | 3DCenter.org
Sollte das stimmen, ist ein Pascal-Refresh sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Nordic  Hardware (maschinelle Übersetzung ins Deutsche) wollen aus Kreisen der  taiwanesischen Grafikkarten-Hersteller einen groben Termin zur bislang  vermissten GeForce GTX 1080 Ti erfahren haben: In der *letzten März-Woche* soll die Karte vorgestellt werden, wahrscheinlich zwischen dem *20. bis 23. März.*  Trifft diese Information zu, sollten sich ab Anfang März diverse Leaks  ergeben, welche diese Terminlage dann indirekt bestätigen. Zu den  Hardware-Daten der Karte gibt es leider dazu noch nichts neues, es  gelten somit weiterhin die bisher vorliegenden Halb-Informationen. Der  recht späte Start der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti deutet zudem indirekt die  Möglichkeit an, das die (hypothetische) *GeForce 2000 Serie*  entweder gar nicht oder zumindest deutlich später als gedacht  erscheinen könnte. Sofern diese (für nVidia eigentlich typische)  Refresh-Generation wirklich ausfällt, dürfte nVidia dann von einem  zeitnahen Erscheinen der *Volta*-Generation vermutlich schon *Anfang 2018*  ausgehen. Noch läßt sich allerdings nicht ermessen, ob dies möglich  sein wird bzw. ob die dafür notwendige 10nm-Fertigung wirklich derart  frühzeitig bereits große Grafikchips auswerfen kann.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Februar 2017)

Ein Refresh ist wohl auch nicht "angebracht", da NV heute schon weiß, in welcher ~Größenordnung Vega in etwa performen wird.^^
Die "richtige Keule" erfolgt wohl 2018 mit Volta ....


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2017)

Die Tests zur 1070/1080 waren im Mai 2016.
Wenn es also bis Anfang 2018 "nur" eine 1080ti dazu kommt, hätten wir dann fast 2 Jahre lang die gleichen GPUs von Nvidia.
Ein Refresh hätte den Markt schon etwas belebt.
So bleibt als einzigster Hoffnungsträger für 1017 Vega übrig.
Hier gibt es wenigstens 2 neue Chips, Vega 11 und 10.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Februar 2017)

Von Maxwell zu Pascal sind auch zwei Jahre vergangen & von Kepler zu Maxwell ebenfalls. Klar, man hat bei Kepler noch "einen Refresh zwischengeschoben", aber das war damals auch nötig.
Heute wohl nicht mehr, aber Spielraum in Form von höhere Taktraten, gepimpter GDDRX5 wäre noch vorhanden. Mal schauen, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube das ist gar nicht nötig.^^


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2017)

Technischer Fortschritt ist im Bereich der GPUs immer nötig.
Gerade Spiele profitieren von einer besseren GPU deutlich mehr als von einer neuen CPU.
Wenn da fast 2 Jahre lang bei Nvidia "nur" eine neue GPU dazu kommt, dann auch noch in einem Preisbereich der für viele uninteressant ist, ist die Stagnation für niemand gut.
Gerade Nvidia profitiert ja davon, dass Marken treue Fans regelmäßig neu kaufen.

So überlässt man ab Q3 2017 das Feld AMD mit Vega.
Sei denn Nvidia geht davon aus, dass Vega nicht gut wird, und ihr "altes" Angebot locker mithalten kann.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Februar 2017)

Davon gehe ich mal aus und wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann wird vermutlich auch entsprechend reagiert & NV hat da mMn auch noch Puffer ...


----------



## IluBabe (18. Februar 2017)

Irgendwie komisch. Der Pascal Refresh würde doch da Volta voll die Konkurrenz machen. Ich kann nen Pascal Refresh verstehen, um Preispolitik zu betreiben im Vergleich zu AMD und da mit den Preisen runterzugehen, ohne von Hochpreisen abzuweichen bei einem neuen Chipsatz. Ob da Volta 2017 überhaupt zu halten ist oder gilt das Datum für Quadro und im Endverbrauchermarkt dann erst 2018?


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2017)

Dieses Jahr sind einige Supercomputer mit Volta angekündigt.
Geforce dagegen mit Volta werden wohl erst 2018 kommen.
Leo schätzt das auf Anfang 2018, weil sonst der Abstand zu groß wäre.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sind einige Supercomputer mit Volta angekündigt.
> Geforce dagegen mit Volta werden wohl erst 2018 kommen.
> Leo schätzt das auf Anfang 2018, weil sonst der Abstand zu groß wäre.


Wenn ein komplettes Lineup kommt mit Pascal Refresh wird das mit Anfang 2018 und Volta als GTX nichts. Die 1080TI ist nicht mal draußen, da wird eine 2080TI nicht früher als ein Jahr entfernt von erscheinen. Und wenn es wie bei Maxwell läuft wird "1150" die erst Volta sein die wir sehen?


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2017)

Der Pascal-Refresh aus der News hier ist doch vom Tisch, wenn eine 1080ti kommen sollte, siehe Update 2, #21.
Das Namensschema könnte 20xx oder auch 11xx sein.
Für den Pascal-Refresh hat wccftech aber 20xx genommen, vermutlich aus einer Prognose vom 3dcenter.

Volta wird zuerst mit dem großen Chip GV 110 für den professionellen Bereich  noch dieses Jahr kommen, siehe Startpost.
Irgendwann 2018 kommen dann erste Geforce mit GV 104 und GV 102.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Pascal-Refresh aus der News hier ist doch vom Tisch, wenn eine 1080ti kommen sollte, siehe Update 2, #21.
> Das Namensschema könnte 20xx oder auch 11xx sein.
> Für den Pascal-Refresh hat wccftech aber 20xx genommen, vermutlich aus einer Prognose vom 3dcenter.


Aus deinem eigenen Post von 3dcenter: "Der recht späte Start der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti deutet zudem indirekt die Möglichkeit an, das die (hypothetische) GeForce 2000 Serie entweder gar nicht oder zumindest deutlich später als gedacht erscheinen könnte."
Da ist nichts vom Tisch, mal davon ab, dass es sich eh um ne Spekulation dreht. 

Die Einführung kleinerer Fertigungsverfahren wird ja auch immer schwerer. Siehe Intel die schon bei Refresh des Refreshs sind. Das kann auch dem Grafikkartenmarkt erwarten. Und das Refresh ein Ding sind ist mit der 760er/770er ja noch nicht so weit weg.




matty2580 schrieb:


> Volta wird zuerst mit dem großen Chip GV 110 für den professionellen Bereich  noch dieses Jahr kommen, siehe Startpost.
> Irgendwann 2018 kommen dann erste Geforce mit GV 104 und GV 102.


Die Quadros sind nett davon zu erfahren, aber interessant sind sie eh nicht. Nicht zuletzt, weil ne abgespeckte als Titan-Schlagmichtod Karte nicht zum Startup der neuen Architektur released wird, sondern mittlerweile zwischen den XX80er und XX80er TIs, so dass es nicht unerheblich wenige gibt, die ermal eine neue Karten kaufen anstatt gleich eine Titan.

Und ich glaub da schon fast nicht dran, dass Volta Consumer Chips mit kompletten Lineup in 2018 aufschlägt.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2017)

Volta kann sich rein theoretisch auch ins Jahr 2019 für den GV 104/102 verschieben, so dass sich auch ein Pascal-Refresh noch für Nvidia lohnen könnte.
Das wäre dann aber ein sehr großer Abstand zwischen Pascal zu Volta.
Im Durchschnitt liegen genau 2 Jahre zwischen jeder Architektur.
Eine Ausnahme bildete da Pascal. Zwischen Maxwell und Pascal lagen "nur" 20 Monate.

Wenn also bald offiziell eine 1080ti angekündigt wird, ist ein Pascal-Refresh sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Februar 2017)

*Update 3*:

Aktuell gibt es einen Countdown von Nvidia, der am 28.02.17 abläuft.
What's New | GeForce

Im Quelltext selbst ist aber eindeutig die Bezeichnung 1080ti sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Im 3dcenter schätzt man das jetzt auch so ein, dass ein Pascal-Refesh damit sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Aber  dennoch würde dieser Zeitrahmen bedeuten, das die Gaming-Chips der  Volta-Generation schon in Richtung Mitte 2018 verfügbar sein könnten –  und damit wird es *knapp für eine mögliche Refresh-Generation auf Pascal-Basis*,  sprich der (hypothetischen) GeForce 2000 Serie. Schließlich kommt  voraussichtlich Ende März dann noch die GeForce GTX 1080 Ti – was eine  mögliche GeForce 2000 Serie eher etwas nach hinten (auf Ende 2017)  verschiebt, womit sie dann aber schon in terminliche Konflikte mit der  Volta-Generation Mitte 2018 geraten würde. Je früher also Volta kommt,  um so unwahrscheinlicher ist der Release einer GeForce 2000 Serie – und  jene Treiber-Notierung zugunsten von GV100-Chip darf man durchaus als *handfestes Indiz hierfür werten*


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 21. Februar 2017 | 3DCenter.org

Nach  der 1080ti werden damit wahrscheinlich bis zum Release von Geforce GPUs  mit Volta, also erst 2018, keine neuen GPUs mehr von Nvidia kommen.


----------



## 1MHz (26. Februar 2017)

Sieht alles ziemlich unrealistisch aus, Gerüchte, wie immer Wertlos.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Februar 2017)

Hää, was ist unrealistisch, der Pascal-Refresh, oder dass letzte Update?


----------



## Jiko (26. Februar 2017)

Interessant wäre ansonsten noch ein Refresh der GT (ohne X)-Serie, welche momentan noch in der 7xx-Reihe sitzt und inzwischen großteils schwächer ist als die integrierte Grafik der aktuellen Intel-Prozessoren, was schon etwas traurig ist. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wann da mal wieder was kommt.

Ansonsten bin ich froh, dass ich die GTX 1070 habe und werde in den nächsten Jahren erstmal nicht upgraden.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2017)

Ich bezweifle dass es einen Refresh geben wird, ich denke dann würde Nvidia jetzt keine GTX 1080ti releasen, denn 2018 kommt dann Volta und ich denke nicht dass Nvidia dazwischen noch ein Pascal Release anstrebt, die Zeit dazwischen wäre zu kurz.


----------



## FelixBck (23. April 2017)

Ich will euch ja jetzt keine unnötige Vorfreude geben die sich vielleicht nich bewahrheitet aber seht ihr die "Titan Black v2" ganz oben auf der Liste? Ja? Kennt ihr die neue "Titan Xp"? Auch? Dann mal ran:
Speichertakt? Black v2: etwa 12Gbit/s ; Xp: 11,4Gbit/s.
Weiter mit den Kernen: Black v2: 3840 CUDA Cores ; Xp: 3840 CUDA Cores ... da gehen die Ähnlichkeiten weiter.
Taktrate? Black v2: etwa 1600MHz ; Xp: 1582MHz
Chipname? GP102 BEIDE na ich nenn das minimale Parallelen. 

Also wenn ihr nicht noch auf die Titan Vista mit Volta warten wollt, dann vermute ich mal, dass der Refresh gar nicht mehr so weit weg ist.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. April 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es einen Refresh der GTX 1050-1080 (Pascal) in 2017 geben wird.

1. Bringt Nvidia ja erstmal überarbeitete GTX 1060 und 1080 mit verbessertem Speicher raus. 
2. Ist gerade erst die GTX 1080 Ti erschienen. Damit ist Nvidia, denke ich, gegen AMDs Angebot sehr gut aufgestellt, außer das Vega-Topmodell übertrifft die GTX 1080Ti.


----------



## FelixBck (26. April 2017)

Ist es das nicht, was den Sinn eines 'Refreshs' widerspiegelt? Natürlich könnten sie nur den Speicher etwas verbessern und den Rest so lassen, aber im Sinne einer guten Strategie sollte das mit ein paar anderen Änderungen einhergehen. Ich erwarte einen Refresh von der Art der 700er Serie.


----------



## Andregee (28. April 2017)

Macht keinen Sinn. Im Fall vom Kepler wurde ein weiter beschnittener Gk110 also der Big Chip zur 780 während Gk104 aka 680gtx zur 770 degradiert wurde. Nvidia wird sicher nicht den Gp102 noch stärker als im Fall Der 1080 ti stärker beschnitten,  als 1080 reloaded bringen zumal sie dann wie bei Kepler sicher die Zahl geändert hätten damit das konzeptionell passt. Dann wäre die 1080 ti als 1180 erschienen, die Titan TXp als 1180ti, die 1080 zur 1170 umbenannt wurden und die 1070 hatte man zur 1160 degradiert womit man trotz Konkurrenzlosigkeit in diesem Sektor unnötig die Preise hätte anpassen müssen. Vielmehr läuft das ganze nach Maxwell Schema ab 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

